# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Relacija Savska-Lovinčićeva (superkonzum) do 1600

## Mamita

jel ima neko ko ide u ovom smjeru do kraja radnog vremena? znam znam nemoguće   :Rolling Eyes:  

ili iza 1600 Savska (Roda) prema Prečkom?

htjela bih nečiju pomoć da mi donese rodine plakate za rasprodaju koji su u Rodi u Savskoj, a niti mm, ni ja ne možemo.

ali dajte samo oni kojima je usput da jer ne želim nikoga opterećivati da ide maksuz.

----------


## Mukica

ak ih neko pokupi i donese u tvornicu ja ti ih mogu donest navecer, kad idem doma, znaci iza 20

----------


## Mamita

aha ti dežuraš.
dobro onda ko danas ide iz Rode prema Tvornici?

----------

